# CWC Whizzer -- mess of parts



## wordman5 (Nov 9, 2009)

So, picked this up the other day (paid way too much for it). According to all of the reading and searching around this site I've done, it looks to be a post war CWC frame with a Schwinn fork and front brake. Rear hub is a Bendix with a Perry brake arm. Front and rear rims don't match, and the fenders also are a mess. Crank is marked CCM (a little bit of Canada thrown in). Whizzer motor is H61366. CWC frame is No. C03531. I can't find any other markings on the crank hanger.
Can anyone tell me what year the frame might be?
I'm not going to go all crazy trying to find all of the correct parts, but will probably restore using the Schwinn front end. The thing that slays me is I recently sold a Roadmaster spring front fork thinking I'd never do another bike!


----------



## RMS37 (Nov 9, 2009)

My CWC serial number model places C03531 in late 1947 which is consistent with the frames features. The frame has the 1947-49 dropouts, the deep curve down tube (post 46), and has the pre 1948 seat binder clamp with no annular ring.


----------



## wordman5 (Nov 9, 2009)

RMS37 said:


> My CWC serial number model places C03531 in late 1947 which is consistent with the frames features. The frame has the 1947-49 dropouts, the deep curve down tube (post 46), and has the pre 1948 seat binder clamp with no annular ring.




Thanks for that info, really much appreciated. What would be a more correct wheel combination for this bike? I suppose given how many 'incorrect' parts there are on here, it wouldn't really matter!


----------



## RMS37 (Nov 9, 2009)

At the time your bike was built CWC was still using a drop center style rim. CWC produced frames specially built for Whizzer motor aplications with pressings in the rear stays for belt clearance. those models would have been supplied with heavy gauge spokes and typically a knockout front hub. As you noted most Whizzers were customized by the builder so that allows somw freedom regarding what you choose to fit to the bike.


----------



## OldRider (Nov 9, 2009)

If you have a Perry brake arm, you also have a bit of British in your mishmash of bike parts! I'm almost willing to bet that the CCM crank is also British and came from the same bike as the Perry arm. My early 40s CCM is British built with the Perry arm. Just my two cents worth


----------



## BWbiker (Nov 9, 2009)

*Knockout front hub*



RMS37 said:


> At the time your bike was built CWC was still using a drop center style rim. CWC produced frames specially built for Whizzer motor aplications with pressings in the rear stays for belt clearance. those models would have been supplied with heavy gauge spokes and typically a knockout front hub. As you noted most Whizzers were customized by the builder so that allows somw freedom regarding what you choose to fit to the bike.



What is this hub you speak of grand one?  Brad


----------



## wordman5 (Nov 9, 2009)

OldRider said:


> If you have a Perry brake arm, you also have a bit of British in your mishmash of bike parts! I'm almost willing to bet that the CCM crank is also British and came from the same bike as the Perry arm. My early 40s CCM is British built with the Perry arm. Just my two cents worth




Yup, British as well. Someone sure had fun putting this together all those years ago.


----------



## AntonyR (Nov 9, 2009)

I noticed that you mentioned that you paid way too much for that project. I don't know if you've ever built a Whizzer, but you still have a grand to go before you're done, easily. That engine needs to be completely rebuilt, and the rest of the parts necessary to complete the "kit" will eat that up. We're not talking about the bike itself yet. I don't want to rain on your parade, just know this to be true before you spend any more on it. (Don't shoot me, I'm just the messenger!)


----------



## wordman5 (Nov 10, 2009)

AntonyR said:


> I noticed that you mentioned that you paid way too much for that project. I don't know if you've ever built a Whizzer, but you still have a grand to go before you're done, easily. That engine needs to be completely rebuilt, and the rest of the parts necessary to complete the "kit" will eat that up. We're not talking about the bike itself yet. I don't want to rain on your parade, just know this to be true before you spend any more on it. (Don't shoot me, I'm just the messenger!)




Thanks, I have done a Whizzer before. I know it's always more cost-effective to purchase the best you can find. But what would be the fun in that?!


----------



## AntonyR (Nov 10, 2009)

Awesome. Keep the pictures coming as you work through it.


----------



## WHIZZER FANCIER (Mar 13, 2010)

Sounds that you have your work cut out for you, not only restoring but finding all of the parts.
I have been working on mine for the past ten years and just getting it looking half decent.

Good luck and all the best..
Mike


----------

